# The Twilight Zone (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Deadline is reporting that Jason Rothenberg will write *The Twilight Zone*, a new flick being developed by Warner Bros is developing with Leonardo DiCaprio's Appian Way.

There aren't a lot of details known, but the story says that "the expectation is they will take some of the original stories written for the series by the likes of Serling and Richard Matheson."

We are already expecting a new *Outer Limits *flick - so are you ready for a new *Twilight Zone *film as well? If so, would you like to see new stories or have the flick incorporate some of the original shows?

http://www.deadline.com/2010/10/scr...arner-bros-and-leonardo-dicaprios-appian-way/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I would like to see a few new stories mixed in with a few of the originals. Something like Trick 'r' Treat, where all of the stories intertwine.


----------

